# brazilian pennywort?



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with this plant? 

I have been browsing plant stores and came across this one. Looks very beautiful though what I've been reading they require regular pruning to keep them from getting way too big.


----------



## plantitgood101 (Apr 3, 2010)

depends on how much light you have and other conditions... just like any plant.


----------



## plantitgood101 (Apr 3, 2010)

For it to grow rapidly your going to have to have a higher light setup. Other then that, shouldn't be a big deal to jump in and clip a few leaves every few weeks.


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

much appreciated, trying to get a nice "viny" setup of plants and this one seems like a good bet.


----------



## plantitgood101 (Apr 3, 2010)

Should look cool. Good luck


----------



## plantitgood101 (Apr 3, 2010)

Should look cool. Good luck


----------

